# 19 weeks 5 days in my womb - eternity in heaven.



## Autumn C. (Jul 30, 2008)

Words escape me.

-Autumn C.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autumn C.* 
Words escape me.

-Autumn C.


I know. I'm so sorry, sweetie.

I've been in your exact shoes ( 20 weeks, 2 days) and the words STILL escape me....almost 3 years later.

But please know that I am so sorry for your loss. If you do find some words, whether they be screaming or crying or anything, please feel free to post them here. This IS a safe place for all of that. I would NEVER have gotten through any of my stillbirths without this board and these AWESOME woman.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## mommytoallh (Nov 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Mom to E and A (Jul 11, 2005)

(((hugs))) you don't need words, we all know and feel for your loss. Take your time and don't demand anything of yourself except the grief you have. Please share here if you ever find any words you do want to get out.

(((hugs)))


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

((((hugs))))))
truely sorry for your loss,
i wish there was some words i could say to help the grief i know you are feeling

x
Jools


----------



## Bubblette (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss mama


----------



## WillowsWay (Oct 28, 2009)

I am sorry for the loss of your precious baby.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.







Many hugs, mama. We're here for you!


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

.........so sorry for your loss


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss, mama.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry! Please be gentle with yourself.

Jenne


----------



## KeyToMamasHeart (May 1, 2009)

oh honey... i'm so sorry


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry mama


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

hugs. I'm SO sorry....


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, Mama.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm really sorry for your loss


----------



## Autumn C. (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you for understanding my weird introduction.

I really do feel I'm among friends.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autumn C.* 
Thank you for understanding my weird introduction.

I really do feel I'm among friends.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

You are among friends

I'm so sorry for your loss (((HUGS)))


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

So so sorry for your loss







s


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autumn C.* 
Thank you for understanding my weird introduction.

I really do feel I'm among friends.


If you feel moved to, I'd love to hear about your little one... I know it helped me a lot to talk about him after William's death, and I found women here who really, REALLY understood... it was such a gift.

I'm so sorry, Autumn. It's beyond words, beyond sad.


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, mama. Take it easy and do what helps you.


----------



## fazer6 (Jan 26, 2009)

I find it hard to talk amongst normal non loss people about Isabel. I need to keep talking about her and saying her name, she was here she lived. You'll get reassurance and friendly words from all of us. Your little one was with you, it may have only been a short time but if you want to talk about those precious moments we're here to listen.


----------



## anne-girl (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I lost my first child, also at 19 weeks, in Feburary.

(((((Hugs)))))


----------

